# Some sad news



## pennkempo (Apr 5, 2006)

It has come to my attention that Cory Wickersham passed away on Monday. Cory was a dedicated friend and martial artist, known to many in the Modern Arnis community. He will most certainly be missed.

For anyone interested and in an area close enough to attend, there will be a memorial service for Cory this Saturday at 2 PM at the Unitarian Universalist Fellowship of Newark here in Delaware. The address is at the end of this post. This gathering will be to celebrate his life. A brief service will be led by our minister, followed by an opportunity for those who cared about Cory to get up and share thoughts and stories. This will be followed by refreshments and time to talk with others who shared in Cory's friendship.

Memorial Service for Cory Wickersham 
Unitarian Universalist Fellowship of Newark 
420 Willa Road Newark, DE 19711 
2:00 PM Saturday April 8th, 2006 
http://www.uufn.org/ 

-Dave


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2006)

pennkempo said:
			
		

> It has come to my attention that Cory Wickersham passed away on Monday. Cory was a dedicated friend and martial artist, known to many in the Modern Arnis community. He will most certainly be missed.
> 
> For anyone interested and in an area close enough to attend, there will be a memorial service for Cory this Saturday at 2 PM at the Unitarian Universalist Fellowship of Newark here in Delaware. The address is at the end of this post. This gathering will be to celebrate his life. A brief service will be led by our minister, followed by an opportunity for those who cared about Cory to get up and share thoughts and stories. This will be followed by refreshments and time to talk with others who shared in Cory's friendship.
> 
> ...




Dave,

Thanks for the information. This is sad news.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 5, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 6, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Cebu West (Apr 6, 2006)

Corey was a very nice guy. We had fun during the times he trained with us. He will be missed.

Sal, Mark and Bill (Cebu West)  :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2006)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

....


----------

